# Antoine Walker to Philly?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Also, there is reason to believe that the Sixers - who had draft-night conversations with Dallas - might still be open to dealing with the Mavericks for Antoine Walker, who thrived under O'Brien with Boston.
> 
> King was willing to confirm that he had spoken with the Mavs "more recently," but would not offer specifics.
> 
> ...


LINK (reg. req.)

The way the phone is ringing for Billy King, it seems like he'll probably make another move sooner rather than later. I wish I knew who the other team was, but he'll continue to play his cloak and dagger games, but as long as their progress I'm sure no one minds too much.

Walker has an expiring deal which makes him attractive. This season he'll be making $14.625 million, our resident expiring contract Glenn Robinson is worth $12 million dollars this season. The difference is slightly less than the amount Greg Buckner makes (about 615 K) so that would work.

If we get rid of Buckner's lengthy contract, I'm all for it, because worse comes to worse Antoine Walker is at least a parallel move from Robinson. This gets Buckner out of our hair without having to work two separate buyouts this offseason, and gives us another player who's capable of playing multiple positions.

What do you guys think? I think if we can get rid of Buckner, while still getting an expiring deal, I'm all for it. :grinning:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK (reg. req.)
> ...


Count me in for that matter


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

pleeeeeeeeeeeease noooooooooo
not another overpaid chucker like Glenn Robinson


nooooooooooooooo


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

"Philly is supposed to be interested in Walker. If we can get him for Robinson and spare parts (Buckner?) I would do the trade. Walker could potentially be a great fit, being able to handle to point forward duties and having a good history with O'Brien. He has an expiring contract too, so we aren't adding salary. Robinson could be the Dallas type of player, offense over defense. I do doubt that we could get Walker so easily though."
-dcrono



I didn't realize that Glenn Robinson may be involved in that deal. Is this true? If so, I wouldn't mind for the most part.

How much is Antoine making this season? Is he really part of the deal?When will this go down?


----------



## jc76ers (Feb 4, 2004)

i'd do this trade in a heartbeat! please king....do the trade if you can!!

walkers the man when he gets his heart and head into the game and AI with surely get it out of him.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> "Philly is supposed to be interested in Walker. If we can get him for Robinson and spare parts (Buckner?) I would do the trade. Walker could potentially be a great fit, being able to handle to point forward duties and having a good history with O'Brien. He has an expiring contract too, so we aren't adding salary. Robinson could be the Dallas type of player, offense over defense. I do doubt that we could get Walker so easily though."
> -dcrono
> 
> ...


We will give him to you for $5. I want his *** out off Dallas


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If the swap would be Walker for Robinson and Buckner, it'd be a solid move. Both Walker and Robinson have their problems, but both have sizable expiring deals and swapping one out for the other probably has no negative effect on the team. However, adding Buckner to the deal means you get out of a garbage contract, which makes it a nicely positive deal overall for the Sixers.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Walker+Tariq for Robinson+???*

If you look at Dallas recent past moves, they always get at least the value they send. Walker vs (Robinson+filler) is too one-sided in favor of Phily to be serious.

I wouldn't be surprised if Dallas was trying to get rid of Tariq Abdul Wahad contract. They have tryed to do it for one year.

Althought Tariq didn't play last year due to Dallas overload at the 2-3 spot and the brillant plays of Howard and Daniels, he has still lot of things to bring at 29 (the age of maturity).

At the Eurobasket last year, he was the second best player of the french nationnal team behind Parker. He played a very solid tournement, and was better than Michael Pietrus and Boris Diaw-Riffiod.

He's willing to proove he's not finished, and only needs some playing time. Let's give him a chance!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Walker+Tariq for Robinson+???*



> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> If you look at Dallas recent past moves, they always get at least the value they send. Walker vs (Robinson+filler) is too one-sided in favor of Phily to be serious.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Dallas was trying to get rid of Tariq Abdul Wahad contract. They have tryed to do it for one year.
> ...


Salaries dont match with your proposed trade


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Walker is intriguing. He has talent, he can score, but he does remind me of Robinson in ways. 

I think if we made the trade Walker for Robinson and Buckner, its a good idea, its not like we would be stuck with him, and we would be getting rid of some salary also.

If Jim O'Brein were not the coach, I would probably say no. Because I think itd be like trading a problem for a problem, but with the successful history of O'Brein and Walker, it adds an optimistic feeling.

Also after this season, and watching what Rasheed Wallace added to the Pistons, it really comes to show you that no matter who the player is, if he has the talent then in the right enviroment he can succeed.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I wouldn't do a Walker for Robinson + Buckner trade and I hate Walker with a passion and can't wait for him to get out of Dallas.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Walker is way better than Glenn...Can anyone give me the cons of doing this for philly and the pros of doing this for dallas?

The last thing Dallas needs is another no-defense guy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> Walker is way better than Glenn...Can anyone give me the cons of doing this for philly and the pros of doing this for dallas?
> 
> The last thing Dallas needs is another no-defense guy


THe only plus I see for Dallas is that he would immediately become Dallas' best mid-range shooter


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Walker+Tariq for Robinson+???*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Salaries dont match with your proposed trade


Not to mention, even if they did it would be a terrible trade for Philly.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Like i first thought, glenn and antoine are too much alike.


both lazy, overpaid, jumpshooters who are inconsistent.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Like i first thought, glenn and antoine are too much alike.
> 
> 
> both lazy, overpaid, jumpshooters who are inconsistent.


But there's no negatives for the Sixers in this deal, absolutely none, since both players have expiring deas, so them being overpaid doesn't really matter. Also Antoine Walker can do a lot more things on the court than Robinson, including (but not exclusive to) dribbling.

I don't think anyone here is saying Walker's the savior to the Sixers, we're simply looking for a way to shave off some more cap space for next offseason. In this deal, Dallas still has an expiring contract, and they add a perimeter defender who the team was fond of in Buckner.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I wish you would make up your mind.
First you are a Pacers fan, then a Celtic fan, now a Philly fan?lol

Fact is you are a Paul Pierce you know what kisser and your opinion on Antoine Walker has nothing to do with his game or what he brings to a team and everything to do with your hatred for anyone given an ounce of credit for Boston's success whose name isn't Paul Pierce. (If Walker is inconsistant then what does that make Paul "me" Pierce who shot at a worse % last year for FG?? and nearly averaged 2 more turnovers a game for someone who handled the ball less then Walker did last year.)



Somehow I doubt Antoine wants to play for Jim O'Brien again. Not the way Jim sold him down the river last year. This trade if it happens will most likely be a one year deal . I am sure Walker knows about Jim's back stabbing at the beginning of last year and if he doesn't I hope someone tell's him.
If O'Brien wanted Antoine gone as much as Danny Ainge claimed then I find it highly suspect that O'Brien tried to trade for Antoine on draft day. It wasn't until Dallas received the 5th pick instead of the proposed 9th pick that a deal wasn't discussed at more length.
Then again this probably just proves how big a liar Danny Ainge really is. According to Ainge on the radio a month ago it was Jim who came to him about trading Antoine and we all know that is a blatant lie.




> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Like i first thought, glenn and antoine are too much alike.
> 
> 
> both lazy, overpaid, jumpshooters who are inconsistent.


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

i proposed this trade to a bunch of friends at the trade dealine and they didnt like it for philly, of course i didnt have buckner in it but i would throw that stiff in there in a heartbeat. His defense has been slacking since we signed him and his contract is toooo big for such a bad player. He did play his best ball in dallas but why dallas does this, no idea. Philly gets the best of this trade without a doubt.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

If the trade was Buckney and Glenn Robinson for Walker, we'd almost definitely have to throw in a 1st or a couple of 2nds.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would love to have a Robinson and Buckner for Walker, but since that does seem possible, how about a Walker and Abdul-Wahad/Danny Fortson for Robinson, Buckner and Mckie? 

McKie would probably be more helpful to the Mavericks than either Abdul-Wahad or Fortson. Dallas fans seem to want to trade away both players anyway. And while the Sixers do add a bit of salary in the near future, both Abdul-Wahad and Fortson's contract expire one year before McKie's. Fortson might even be helpful to the Sixers. Thoughts everyone? I know the salaries match.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Somehow I doubt Antoine wants to play for Jim O'Brien again. Not the way Jim sold him down the river last year. This trade if it happens will most likely be a one year deal . I am sure Walker knows about Jim's back stabbing at the beginning of last year and if he doesn't I hope someone tell's him.


You could be right, but all rumors going around are saying Walker wants to play for either the Sixers or Knicks. Of course we don't know how valid these are, could just be some guy typing it in and we're just taking it as fact.



> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> I would love to have a Robinson and Buckner for Walker, but since that does seem possible, how about a Walker and Abdul-Wahad/Danny Fortson for Robinson, Buckner and Mckie?
> 
> McKie would probably be more helpful to the Mavericks than either Abdul-Wahad or Fortson. Dallas fans seem to want to trade away both players anyway. And while the Sixers do add a bit of salary in the near future, both Abdul-Wahad and Fortson's contract expire one year before McKie's. Fortson might even be helpful to the Sixers. Thoughts everyone? I know the salaries match.


You know, to be honest? That actually doesn't sound half bad, actually it sounds a lot better than the one I proposed in this thread. Danny Fortson would be the player I prefer of the two, and we could keep him buried on the bench, but he could provide rebounding if the other bigs are in foul/injury trouble.

Truthfully I love that idea, anything to cut a year off the length of contracts. But for some reason I think they'd rather us take Tariq Abdul-Wahad.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I wish you would make up your mind.
> First you are a Pacers fan, then a Celtic fan, now a Philly fan?lol
> 
> ...


First of all, What the hell does it matter who I like? Is there a written rule for how many teams you can support? I don't think anyone asked for you opinion on what teams I support.
Get a life.


And no, my opinion on Antoine has nothing to do with Pierce. If you would open your eyes, you would realize that the majority of Dallas fans feel the same way. It is just not a Pierce/Walker thing. 

And you are going to tell me that the ball was in Antoine's hands more than it was in Pierces? Give me a break. Are you blind?
Paul was the only scorer on the C's, and faced constant double teams. 

And so what he had a slightly better FG%. Paul was forced to take more shots. Its easy to get open looks when you have guys like Dirk, Nash, and Finley drawing the defense and take the load off. Who did Paul have this season? Besides Ricky nobody.
And if you still want to compare, 
Paul has a better 3pt% Averages 23.ppg, Better FT%, More Assists pg, and averages more steals.

So, if you want to argue about whos team went farther, we can't, they both stunk. But, like you seem to do want to make yet another Pierce/Walker debate.

(Use the Dallas fan's posts as something to fall back upon)


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Say what you want about Antoine Walker, but he's still a much better player than Glenn Robinson at this point. Walker is a much better rebounder and passer than Robinson, and is much more versatile. Most of all, Walker is a leader whereas Robinson is a cancer on whatever team he goes to. Antoine really thrived playing under Jim O'Brien, I'm willing to bet Walker would be a very good addition to the Sixers. If O'Brien was still the coach after this season, they'd probably have a pretty good shot at re-signing him to a reasonable contract for him. If you're the Sixers, pull the trigger.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Say what you want about Antoine Walker, but he's still a much better player than Glenn Robinson at this point. Walker is a much better rebounder and passer than Robinson, and is much more versatile. Most of all, Walker is a leader whereas Robinson is a cancer on whatever team he goes to. Antoine really thrived playing under Jim O'Brien, I'm willing to bet Walker would be a very good addition to the Sixers. If O'Brien was still the coach after this season, they'd probably have a pretty good shot at re-signing him to a reasonable contract for him. If you're the Sixers, pull the trigger.



Yeah, I absolutely can't stand to see another year with Glenn "doggin" it on defense and throwing up bad shots.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> King reportedly has had discussions with the Mavericks about Antoine Walker, who played for Sixers coach Jim O'Brien in Boston. Dallas would get Glenn Robinson ($12 million) and another player to come within 15 percent of Walker's $14.625 salary in 2004-05.
> 
> To make the deal work, the Sixers would have to include John Salmons ($771,000), projected starter Willie Green ($620,000), Kyle Korver ($620,000) or Brown ($2.33 million). The Mavericks are believed to be asking for Green or Korver, neither of whom the Sixers are willing to lose.
> 
> All six of those players' contracts expire at the end of the season, unless a team picks up Salmons' fourth-year option.


LINK

This is supposedly what the Mavs would be looking for, according to this article. Of course due to the trade restriction, Kedrick Brown isn't allowed to be dealt as part of a package for 60 days. Anyway, I'm not in favor of giving up Green, Korver, or Salmons (who I think will be one of our most improved players).


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Philly Phanatic, didn't HKF have the same deal Walker for Robinson and Buckner or some variation in his personal forum for you? That's pretty impressive that he might have nailed that potential deal a few months back.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Let me get this straight. Philly has a chance to dump Glenn Robinson for a player who is better, not stupid, will be a leader, and already has extensive familiarity with everything that O'Brien does, and they're not willing to get this guy becuase Dallas wants Kyle Korver? 

Something is wrong with this picture.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

As an aside, wouldn't it be funny to see Jerry Stackhouse and Glenn Robinson both ruin the Mavs so much that they miss the playoffs. LMAO. :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> Hey Philly Phanatic, didn't HKF have the same deal Walker for Robinson and Buckner or some variation in his personal forum for you? That's pretty impressive that he might have nailed that potential deal a few months back.


Yeah, it was close, he had the Sixers getting Tony Delk, Josh Howard, and Walker for Buckner, Jackson, and Robinson. I copied the thread to this forum, so it's still around if you're interested in looking it over again:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=98720&forumid=39



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Let me get this straight. Philly has a chance to dump Glenn Robinson for a player who is better, not stupid, will be a leader, and already has extensive familiarity with everything that O'Brien does, and they're not willing to get this guy becuase Dallas wants Kyle Korver?
> 
> Something is wrong with this picture.


Depends on how you define wrong. Walker brings a lot to the table, but the one thing he doesn't bring is an ability to make other people good perimeter shooters. Currently on our team Korver is the only consistent three point threat (McKie's slow release doesn't even begin to count), so we can't afford to lose one to gain one since O'Brien's system begs for those. That's my reasoning at least, not everyone thinks that way.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Depends on how you define wrong. Walker brings a lot to the table, but the one thing he doesn't bring is an ability to make other people good perimeter shooters. Currently on our team Korver is the only consistent three point threat (McKie's slow release doesn't even begin to count), so we can't afford to lose one to gain one since O'Brien's system begs for those. That's my reasoning at least, not everyone thinks that way.


The only "system" O'Brien has is a defensive one. Offensively, I think he'd adapt to what he's got infront of him. In Boston, he had Antoine, Paul and ****. So his offensive philosophy was to let Toine and Paul do everything and have the other three guys bust their asses on defense. That's why Tony Battie played over Mark Blount, Walter McCarty got any minutes at all, and Tony Delk was a starting point guard.

He may not put in something like the Princeton offense, but he'll come up with something to utilize what he has. In Philly, with Iverson as the focus, a stand-still/bomb threes offense will be awful and O'Brien isn't stupid enough to go with that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The only "system" O'Brien has is a defensive one. Offensively, I think he'd adapt to what he's got infront of him. In Boston, he had Antoine, Paul and ****. So his offensive philosophy was to let Toine and Paul do everything and have the other three guys bust their asses on defense. That's why Tony Battie played over Mark Blount, Walter McCarty got any minutes at all, and Tony Delk was a starting point guard.
> 
> He may not put in something like the Princeton offense, but he'll come up with something to utilize what he has. In Philly, with Iverson as the focus, a stand-still/bomb threes offense will be awful and O'Brien isn't stupid enough to go with that.


That's true, but from everything he's saying so far it's like he's trying to collect as many perimeter shooters as possible. If we have to include Korver, sure I'd probably go for it without a second thought. While Korver has a little cult following in Philly, it might be difficult to find a spot for him in terms of minutes right now as it is.

Landing Walker would be a big step in the right direction in terms of trying to win the Atlantic. As a Celtic fan you know more about O'Brien than I do, so you also probably have a better idea of how to take his comments. I was getting worried when it sounded like he was promoting a "bomb's away" approach like the Celtics unleashed on the Sixers in game five, just a few years ago.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> That's true, but from everything he's saying so far it's like he's trying to collect as many perimeter shooters as possible. If we have to include Korver, sure I'd probably go for it without a second thought. While Korver has a little cult following in Philly, it might be difficult to find a spot for him in terms of minutes right now as it is.
> ...


I haven't really been following what O'Brien has said in Philly. But if he's a thinking man, and he is, he sees the drive and dish abilities that Iverson, Iggy, and I believe Salmons (though I am unfamiliar with his game) have and he wants them to have someone to dish to. At the moment, he has Glenn Robinson and Kyle Korver, both of whom are jump shooters and nothing more. Unless you count Robinson's sloth as a skill. He doesn't like one skill guys, unless that one skill is defense (He loves Waltah).

Korver is a nice player to have as an 11th or 12th man just to bomb the threes when you're down. However, he's nothing more. Antoine would be an extremely significant improvement over Robinson because he's a great teammate and a leader. A better player too.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Try to move Robinson, Buckner and Coleman to Dal in exchange for Walker and Abdul-Wahad...

Phi gets better in this deal, and can work financially.

And then, Dallas can move Bradley in exchange for Eisley (they'll have another big man in DC if this trade works.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually what I said was that a lot of stuff went on here in Boston after Walker left. If Antoine's knew about it all then there is no way he would want to play for Jim O'Brien again.

If he wants to come to Philly (which is possible because he always liked Jim O'Brien though I don't know why since the guy stabbed him in the back) then he doesn't know what went on. Which is very possible.

I can't see Antoine playing in Philly. Your town hates him. I personally would love to see what he and AI could accomplish because IMO Allan Iverson is a lot more talented then Paul Pierce
but on the other hand Antoine doesn't need to play for a team like Philly who will never give him a break if he isn't perfect. Heck Boston held a grudge for 6 years for one comment Antoine made back in his second year in the league. This town still picks on Antoine and he hasn't played here in a year. 





> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> You could be right, but all rumors going around are saying Walker wants to play for either the Sixers or Knicks. Of course we don't know how valid these are, could just be some guy typing it in and we're just taking it as fact.
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Actually what I said was that a lot of stuff went on here in Boston after Walker left. If Antoine's knew about it all then there is no way he would want to play for Jim O'Brien again.
> 
> If he wants to come to Philly (which is possible because he always liked Jim O'Brien though I don't know why since the guy stabbed him in the back) then he doesn't know what went on. Which is very possible.


What happened in Boston? I thought all that happened was O'Brien said he was in favor of the trade because it was best for the team? I don't really remember him bad mouthing Walker or anything. I was of the opinion that O'Brien did it, so it would come off that he supported Ainge, so there wouldn't be some controversy. What did he say that was stabbing Walker in the back?



> I can't see Antoine playing in Philly. Your town hates him. I personally would love to see what he and AI could accomplish because IMO Allan Iverson is a lot more talented then Paul Pierce
> but on the other hand Antoine doesn't need to play for a team like Philly who will never give him a break if he isn't perfect. Heck Boston held a grudge for 6 years for one comment Antoine made back in his second year in the league. This town still picks on Antoine and he hasn't played here in a year.


Trust me when I say, our town hating someone isn't something that will stop a player from playing here. Case in point.. Derrick Coleman. He was considered nothing less than a pariah, but after he was traded back here from the Hornets and he was showing great effort and hardwork, he won the fans back over.. then after last year, he's a pariah again. We just want to see player's give their all on the court, and if they do that (and talk to the media) we forgive them instantly.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

The last comments I heard out of Walker's mouth concerning Jim O'Brien were that he was "99% sure that Jim O'Brien didn't want him traded"
According to Danny Ainge on the radio O'Brien came to him and asked for Antoine to be traded. That isn't the truth at all.

Trading for an injured bench warmer was not what was best for the Celtics. IMO trading Walker at all was a huge mistake but regardless Jim O'Brien had his chance to say, I don't want this trade and he didn't. It had little to do with what was best for the Celtics (How could Raef and his whopping few blocks a game be worth getting rid of over 20 points a game and almost 8 rebounds and 5 assist? That makes no sense at all) and everything to do with Jim telling Walker he was on his side then doing the exact opposite and trading him away to kiss his new boss's ###.

I guess loyalty really is dead in the NBA.

IMO Philly won't give Walker a chance. Do you remember (I think it was last year) when Walker got into it with your crowd and they started the AN--TOINE chants.lol That was histerical.

Walker wasn't too happy with the perceived notion that Philly blew games to play Boston back in 2002 because they thought they could beat us. In fact Boston as a whole wasn't happy about that

Anyway, I just don't want (my opinion of course) Antoine playing for a team like Philly. No offense to you guys (I am a huge AI fan) but the minute he has a bad game he might as well change his name to scape goat. I personally feel Antoine has been the scape goat long enough. Now it is time for him to play for a team that appreciates the hard working, never give up attitude. I am not sure Walker will get that benefit with Philly. (based solely on the past between Antoine and Philly)






> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened in Boston? I thought all that happened was O'Brien said he was in favor of the trade because it was best for the team? I don't really remember him bad mouthing Walker or anything. I was of the opinion that O'Brien did it, so it would come off that he supported Ainge, so there wouldn't be some controversy. What did he say that was stabbing Walker in the back?
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Anyway, I just don't want (my opinion of course) Antoine playing for a team like Philly. No offense to you guys (I am a huge AI fan) but the minute he has a bad game he might as well change his name to scape goat. I personally feel Antoine has been the scape goat long enough. Now it is time for him to play for a team that appreciates the hard working, never give up attitude. I am not sure Walker will get that benefit with Philly. (based solely on the past between Antoine and Philly)


I'm telling you, and BEEZ can back me up when we say we support anyone who works hard. It's all about the extra effort here, trust me when I say if Iverson played on another team his whole career.. we'd probably hate him as much as we hated Walker.

Sixers fans are a lot different than Eagles fans, Sixers fans give a lot more slack to the players especially since there's so many games. You get a lot more slack, which is weird since a lot of the fans are the same people.

Coleman was a player who we hated more than Walker (because of his first Sixers stint), and then it turned into cheers. It's hard for someone not familiar with the situation to know how huge that is. I don't even know if there's a real world comparison to that.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If this trade happens I hope you are right.

I have been told that this trade most likely won't happen because Dallas doesn't want to take on Glenn Robinson.
I guess we will see though.




> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, and BEEZ can back me up when we say we support anyone who works hard. It's all about the extra effort here, trust me when I say if Iverson played on another team his whole career.. we'd probably hate him as much as we hated Walker.
> ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Philly fans know we wont win anything, but the simple fact is. This is a Blue collar town, all we care about is the effort given on the court, thats the reason so many fans "excused" Iverson's past "Practice" habits. Other teams fans couldnt understand that but all Philly cares about is putting forth that effort and working hard


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> Paul was the only scorer on the C's, and faced constant double teams.


Ricky was capable of scoring and Pierce drove into double teams instead of passing the ball, which lead to turnovers and then blamed his teammates for losing. What a leader.



> Paul was forced to take more shots.


Nobody forced him to take shots. He could've passed and then when defenders start paying attention to the open man, he could've cut and drove to the basketball. Pierce is a bad jump shooter, but great off-the dribble.



> Who did Paul have this season? Besides Ricky nobody.


Mark Blount, Chucky Atkins, Eric Williams, Marcus Banks, Jiri Welsch...


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*lastlaugh, listen to the Mavericks fans*

The ones who are posting on this board, are they biased, too, like Celtics fans? What is their problem?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

This thread and many other boards I have read have been 95% positive on Antoine coming to play in Philly.
There isn't one out of line post in this thread but the truth fans and like I said, Pierce fans have hidden agenda's because ~gasp~ Antoine actually got some credit. How dare he.

Some people appreciate players who give their all even when they have two bad knee's and a bad back. Other towns don't.

I don't know why people keep lying that Pierce was double teamed all the time last season. That is BS. Even when he wasn't being double teamed he still felt the need to try and dribble through a crowd when he had other guys open.
Guess he couldn't be the savior Danny Ainge told him he would be if the big bad Antoine Walker wasn't in the picture.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey Philly fans what do you think of this proposal:
Dallas trades:
Antoine Walker
Jon Stefansson
rights to Pavel Podkolzine
Dallas receives:
Glenn Robinson
Kyle Korver
Samuel Dalembert

Philly trades:
Glenn Robinson
Kyle Korver
Samuel Dalembert
Philly receives:
Antoine Walker
Jon Stefansson
rights to Pavel Podkolzine


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Hey Philly fans what do you think of this proposal:
> Dallas trades:
> Antoine Walker
> ...


I honestly don't think Philly would even consider it. Dalembert is going to be a defensive force in this league and Pavel is a big question mark. I think Dalembert is almost an "untouchable".


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Hey Philly fans what do you think of this proposal:
> Dallas trades:
> Antoine Walker
> ...


NO


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs Dude - as big a Mavericks fan as I am. Even I knew that was out of the question


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Deals off?
> 
> Trade discussions with the Mavericks and Pacers, which have lasted on and off for more than one month, appear to be all but dead.
> 
> ...


LINK

Well that's that, it would've been a nice look, but it appears that we won't be getting Walker. Most likely Dallas will be able to get something a lot more valuable for Walker the longer they hold onto him. I just hope he doesn't end up on the Knicks.


----------

